# Code 0304 added to 0104 after fix



## Guest (Jul 17, 2003)

Heres the story - I got code 0104 (speed sensor) replaced that, no problem. Now I have code 0104 and 0304 (knock sensor).
Tried clearing the code but they won't clear.

Before you ask - turn CW with switch on then CCW.

And I don't know if it is related but the engine is now running rough as a cob. The first 10 miles it ran fine - started it up this morning - missing like crazy.

1995 model/AT

Thanks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

check your plugs and wires. resetting the ecu isnt going to make it miss... check the knock sensor and make sure its tight, sometimes it works loose and trips a code, also, check the electrical connector for oil and looseness as well. these are the two most common problems. and they will clear, you have to leave the switch to the full right turn for about 2 seconds before going back the other way. key in "on" position.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2003)

*Can't clear codes*

Thanks for the reply.

I don't understand why the codes don't clear - does that mean the new speed sensor is bad? 

I read elsewhere that you:
1 - turn switch on
2 - turn screw clockwise / hold for 2 secons
3 - turn back counter clockwise
4 - turn clockwise again
5 - start engine
6 - turn back counter clockwise

But the manual doesn't say anything about starting the engine while the screw is in the clockwise position.

Could it be the O2 sensor giving the bogus codes even if the O2 code is not showing up.

I need to get this fixed - getting up at 5:00am to take my sister to work is killing me.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i never start the engine during resetting. thats really wierd that its not resetting as it should. what year vehicle is it? it should have reset already. do it twice in a row. the first time for me gives me my codes, the second time resets it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2003)

*Year - 1995*

1995 

Going to try to reset it again Sunday.


----------

